# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  صدر عن دار العاصمة: اللآلئ البهيَّة في شرح العقيدة الواسطيَّة للشيخ صالح آل الشيخ

## أبو عمر الجداوي

وهو متوفر الآن في المكتبات في مجلدين.... ولله الحمد.
وقد اتصلت بإحدى المكتبات للتأكد من وصوله فوجدته قد وصل.

----------


## أبو ناصر المدني

جزاك الله خيرًا ، فلقد افرحتني بهذه البشرى التي طال انتظارها ، وأرجو أن تستمر المسيرة بطباعة الشروح الاخرى ..

لكن هل طبع بعد مراجعة الشيخ ؟

----------


## أبو عمر الجداوي

> جزاك الله خيرًا ، فلقد افرحتني بهذه البشرى التي طال انتظارها ، وأرجو أن تستمر المسيرة بطباعة الشروح الاخرى ..
> 
> لكن هل طبع بعد مراجعة الشيخ ؟


 الكتاب الآن أمامي ويبدو أن المحقق والمعتني عادل بن محمد مرسي رفاعي وفقه الله بذل جهداً طيباً في خدمة الكتاب، فقد أفرد أسماء المراجع التي رجع إليها في نحو من 37 صفحة في نهاية الكتاب.
ولم يذكر في المقدمة أن الشيخ راجعه ولكنه قال ما نصه:
(( وقد استأذنت شيخنا - حفظه الله - بالعمل على شروحاته - فأذن لي بإخراج هذه السلسلة المباركة وعددها اثني عشر كتاباً بالإضافة إلى فتاوى الشيخ وعددها اثني عشر مجلداً بالإضافة للعديد من المحاضرات والشروحات - عجل الله بظهورها ونفع الأمة بها..))
والكتاب يقع في مجلدين ضخمين
المجلد الأول: 617 صفحة
المجلد الثاني: 727 صفحة

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

جزاك الله خير .

----------


## أبو عمر الجداوي

> جزاك الله خير .


 وإياك أخي المبارك.

----------


## ابوخالدالعوضى

هل الكتلب متواجد فى مصر

----------


## محمد عبد الغنى السيد

بالنسبة لمطبوعات دار العاصمة........هناك طبعة ممتازة للمطالب العالية بزوائد المسانيد الثمانية اشراف د/سعد الشترى........هل هناط طبعة جديدة له.......وهل من سبيل للحصول عليها بمصر....وهل الطبعة القديمة مازالت متوفرة بالمملكة ...؟؟

----------


## عبد الحق آل أحمد

وهل الكتاب موجود في المكتبة الوقفية أو مصور؟؟

----------


## عبد الحق آل أحمد

> وهل الكتاب موجود في المكتبة الوقفية أو مصور؟؟


؟؟

----------


## محمد السقار

> وهل الكتاب موجود في المكتبة الوقفية أو مصور؟؟



هل وصل إلى المكتبات الإلكترونية ؟

----------

